# How Emotionally Mature are you?



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

*You Are 82% Grown Up, 18% Kid*










Your emotional maturity is fully developed, and you have an excellent grasp on your emotions.
In fact, you are so emotionally mature - you should consider being a therapist!

*How Emotionally Mature Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howemotionallymatureareyouquiz/

Yeah right. Thats why I got a scared inner child on my last quiz. :con


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

You Are 54% Grown Up, 46% Kid 

You've grown up a good bit, but you still have a way to go before you're emotionally mature.
You have the skills to control your emotions, you just have to use them 


Wooo


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*You Are 75% Grown Up, 25% Kid*










Congratulations, you are definitely quite emotionally mature.
Although you have your moments of moodiness, you're usually stable and level headed.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

***You Are 44% Grown Up, 56% Kid***


You've grown up a good bit, but you still have a way to go before you're emotionally mature.
You have the skills to control your emotions, you just have to use them.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*You Are 48% Grown Up, 52% Kid*










You've grown up a good bit, but you still have a way to go before you're emotionally mature.
You have the skills to control your emotions, you just have to use them.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

*You Are 67% Grown Up, 33% Kid*










Congratulations, you are definitely quite emotionally mature.
Although you have your moments of moodiness, you're usually stable and level headed.

*How Emotionally Mature Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howemotionallymatureareyouquiz/


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*You Are 58% Grown Up, 42% Kid *

You've grown up a good bit, but you still have a way to go before you're emotionally mature.
You have the skills to control your emotions, you just have to use them.

Oh dear :fall


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

*You Are 68% Grown Up, 32% Kid*










Congratulations, you are definitely quite emotionally mature.
Although you have your moments of moodiness, you're usually stable and level headed.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_*You Are 80% Grown Up, 20% Kid*










Congratulations, you are definitely quite emotionally mature.
Although you have your moments of moodiness, you're usually stable and level headed._


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

*You Are 64% Grown Up, 36% Kid*










Congratulations, you are definitely quite emotionally mature.
Although you have your moments of moodiness, you're usually stable and level headed.

*How Emotionally Mature Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howemotionallymatureareyouquiz/


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

*You Are 44% Grown Up, 56% Kid*










You've grown up a good bit, but you still have a way to go before you're emotionally mature.
You have the skills to control your emotions, you just have to use them.

*How Emotionally Mature Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howemotionallymatureareyouquiz/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Seeing that "Know someone pregnant?" ad scare me considering this is for a blog :lol.
*You Are 62% Grown Up, 38% Kid*










Congratulations, you are definitely quite emotionally mature.
Although you have your moments of moodiness, you're usually stable and level headed.

*How Emotionally Mature Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howemotionallymatureareyouquiz/


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

63% grown up, 37% kid.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*You Are 51% Grown Up, 49% Kid*










You've grown up a good bit, but you still have a way to go before you're emotionally mature.
You have the skills to control your emotions, you just have to use them.

*How Emotionally Mature Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howemotionallymatureareyouquiz/


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

*You Are 51% Grown Up, 49% Kid*
Well... :um


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

You Are 33% Grown Up, 67% Kid 

Emotionally, you are mostly a kid - but you're starting to grow up a little.
Remember - only you have the power to make your life better. So go do it! 


LOL


----------



## crym (Feb 8, 2004)

You Are 43% Grown Up, 57% Kid


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

*You Are 54% Grown Up, 46% Kid*










You've grown up a good bit, but you still have a way to go before you're emotionally mature.
You have the skills to control your emotions, you just have to use them.

*How Emotionally Mature Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howemotionallymatureareyouquiz/


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

*You Are 46% Grown Up, 54% Kid*

You've grown up a good bit, but you still have a way to go before you're emotionally mature.
You have the skills to control your emotions, you just have to use them.

Some of the questions don't have proper options though, such as "never had anything to be jealous about", "try to change neither myself nor others", "know I'm not perfect, but would like to be" and "never really been rejected in a significant sense".


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

You Are 36% Grown Up, 64% Kid 
The good news is I've stopped wetting myself. Well, almost.



millenniumman75 said:


> Seeing that "Know someone pregnant?" ad scare me considering this is for a blog :lol.


Yeah, the kid in me was frightened and confused by this query.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

*You Are 50% Grown Up, 50% Kid*










You've grown up a good bit, but you still have a way to go before you're emotionally mature.
You have the skills to control your emotions, you just have to use them.

*How Emotionally Mature Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howemotionallymatureareyouquiz/

Hmm, I thought I was going to score higher on kid.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

You Are 44% Grown Up, 56% Kid 

You've grown up a good bit, but you still have a way to go before you're emotionally mature.
You have the skills to control your emotions, you just have to use them.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

*You Are 67% Grown Up, 33% Kid*










Congratulations, you are definitely quite emotionally mature.
Although you have your moments of moodiness, you're usually stable and level headed.

*How Emotionally Mature Are You?*

Ok that sounds about right :lol


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

***You Are 65% Grown Up, 35% Kid***


Congratulations, you are definitely quite emotionally mature.
Although you have your moments of moodiness, you're usually stable and level headed.


I'm not moody! Thats put me in a mood now :troll


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

You Are 62% Grown Up, 38% Kid 

Congratulations, you are definitely quite emotionally mature.
Although you have your moments of moodiness, you're usually stable and level headed.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Not very! I don't need to take the test;-)))


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

You Are 47% Grown Up, 53% Kid 

You've grown up a good bit, but you still have a way to go before you're emotionally mature.
You have the skills to control your emotions, you just have to use them.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*You Are 44% Grown Up, 56% Kid*










You've grown up a good bit, but you still have a way to go before you're emotionally mature.
You have the skills to control your emotions, you just have to use them.

*How Emotionally Mature Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howemotionallymatureareyouquiz/

:hide


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

You Are 54% Grown Up, 46% Kid


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*You Are 81% Grown Up, 19% Kid*










Your emotional maturity is fully developed, and you have an excellent grasp on your emotions.
In fact, you are so emotionally mature - you should consider being a therapist!

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

You Are 70% Grown Up, 30% Kid 

Congratulations, you are definitely quite emotionally mature.
Although you have your moments of moodiness, you're usually stable and level headed.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

*You Are 32% Grown Up, 68% Kid*










Emotionally, you are mostly a kid - but you're starting to grow up a little.
Remember - only you have the power to make your life better. So go do it!

Wonderful.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

You Are 52% Grown Up, 48% Kid

You've grown up a good bit, but you still have a way to go before you're emotionally mature.
You have the skills to control your emotions, you just have to use them.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*You Are 71% Grown Up, 29% Kid*










Congratulations, you are definitely quite emotionally mature.
Although you have your moments of moodiness, you're usually stable and level headed.


----------



## Hikky (Jan 30, 2006)

..


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

You Are 75% Grown Up, 25% Kid 

Congratulations, you are definitely quite emotionally mature.
Although you have your moments of moodiness, you're usually stable and level headed.


----------



## gothsweetchikie (Mar 22, 2007)

You Are 58% Grown Up, 42% Kid 

You've grown up a good bit, but you still have a way to go before you're emotionally mature.
You have the skills to control your emotions, you just have to use them.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

You Are 60% Grown Up, 40% Kid
You've grown up a good bit, but you still have a way to go before you're emotionally mature.
You have the skills to control your emotions, you just have to use them.


----------



## Melissa24 (Feb 1, 2007)

*You Are 55% Grown Up, 45% Kid*










You've grown up a good bit, but you still have a way to go before you're emotionally mature.
You have the skills to control your emotions, you just have to use them.

*How Emotionally Mature Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howemotionallymatureareyouquiz/


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

*You Are 46% Grown Up, 54% Kid*










You've grown up a good bit, but you still have a way to go before you're emotionally mature.
You have the skills to control your emotions, you just have to use them.

*How Emotionally Mature Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howemotionallymatureareyouquiz/

More or less what I expected...


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

You Are 50% Grown Up, 50% Kid


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

*You Are 74% Grown Up, 26% Kid*










Congratulations, you are definitely quite emotionally mature.
Although you have your moments of moodiness, you're usually stable and level headed.


----------



## yojez (Mar 14, 2007)

You Are 35% Grown Up, 65% Kid 

Emotionally, you are mostly a kid - but you're starting to grow up a little.
Remember - only you have the power to make your life better. So go do it! 

WHAT THE HELL IS THIS!!! are u calling me immature?! u m*therf*cer im gonna kick ur *** until next tuesday!


----------



## hello it's me (Mar 24, 2007)

You Are 62% Grown Up, 38% Kid 

Congratulations, you are definitely quite emotionally mature.
Although you have your moments of moodiness, you're usually stable and level headed.


----------



## hello it's me (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: re: How Emotionally Mature are you?*



yojez said:


> WHAT THE HELL IS THIS!!! are u calling me immature?! u m*therf*cer im gonna kick ur *** until next tuesday!


 :lol


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

*You Are 52% Grown Up, 48% Kid*










You've grown up a good bit, but you still have a way to go before you're emotionally mature.
You have the skills to control your emotions, you just have to use them.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

*You Are 69% Grown Up, 31% Kid*










Congratulations, you are definitely quite emotionally mature.
Although you have your moments of moodiness, you're usually stable and level headed.

*How Emotionally Mature Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howemotionallymatureareyouquiz/


----------

